# Skx011j1



## 500 R (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi all

What accuracy can i expect of a SKX011J1 (7S26) as i've now been

wearing mine for 6 weeks and its gaining about 2mins per week







.

is this normal?

amongst others i have a 7A28-0020 chrono which is now 23 years

old and is within 5 secs every 6 months









any thoughts or help is much appreciated

Thanks in advance

.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi....

2 mins a week form the 7S26 isn't too bad. It's about what I get from my BM and OM and I can live with that level of accuracy at this price level.

Given that the 7S26 is a pretty agricultural movement (I can hear the rants from the Seiko lovers already.....) I wouldn't expect much better than this, after all you are not talking about a chronometer rated movement that has been carefully regulated. If you need more accuracy than this then you need to spend more cash, but if you are satisfied with what is a pretty accurate, very reliable movement then the 7S26 is fine.

Rob


----------



## 500 R (Dec 4, 2006)

*Given that the 7S26 is a pretty agricultural movement (I can hear the rants from the Seiko lovers already.....) *

Rob

Brill line Rob






























also find that the thing only runs for about 18-24 hrs after i take it off

how does that sound?

thanks again

.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, that's about right, but if I wear mine for days on end the power supply does tend to last a bit longer so perhaps yours does not get fully wound?? I understand (and I welcome correction here if I am wrong) that the gearing of the rotor is low so that one needs to wear the watch for a long time (and the rotor getting a lot of spins) before it is fully wound. Quite why it was designed in this way I don't know although there must be a reason for it and I suspect that it's cost of production.

I would compare the 7S26 movement unfavourably to that found in, say, Orients. And if you didn't know Orient is a brand that is either wholly or partially owned by Seiko. My experience is that the Orient movement starts immediately the watch is picked up and runs very smoothly with less 'agitation' needed to get it running. The same can be said for the movements in my 7002-7000 and the 6309-7290 that I've just taken delivery of and a couple of cheap Chinese watches I've got. The 7S26 (and I have four examples in different watches) on the other hand needs a vigorous 'twisting' of the hand (I simply can't believe that violent shaking does it any good at all) to get it to start and even then sometimes stops after a minute or two necessitating another 'start up' session.

In short - nice watch, shame about the movement.

Rob


----------

